# New Naked Mouse



## hoglet (Oct 12, 2008)

My Daughters has just got a Naked mouse, Today I've made a cage from an old storage box, I'll get some pics up as soon as it settles in.
We were told you were ok to keep a Male on his own. His set up has a wheel cardboard tubes and bit to keep him amused and a small house with a ladder.
Is there anything else we should be doing for him. Any advice is appreciated this is our first mouse.


----------



## Ping_Pong (Oct 12, 2008)

How old is he im guessing hes about 4 week old maybe.

Hell need plenty of protien to build up fat for warmth, dry dog food is good and plenty of bedding like toilet paper to make a nest out of.


Cant wait for pictures.


----------



## hoglet (Oct 12, 2008)

The lady said he's about 7 weeks, Is it ok to give him dog food ? if he needs a high protein, I do have dry cat which is high in protein and dry ferret food again thats high in protein I think about 20 percent for ferret.
Got some pic tonight so I'll have to get them down loaded. He fab with massive ears. Still haven't decided on a name I think weve gone through everything from danger mouse to smelly belly tonight.


----------



## hoglet (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who PM'd me with advice, 
I've got dry kitten so I'll add this to his diet to fatten him up, Though the kitten would be best as the pieces are small and eaiser for him to handle.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I used to have hairless mice a few years ago, I got them from Bradford Champs and I was never told to feed mine dog food. They were given Rat and Mouse food and live until about 3years old. My male was dark, possibly chocolate and I had two himalayan females.

What colour is yours michelle?


----------

